# Word Bearers - Daemonic Steed



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

I began a Word Bearers Host a while back. Now, I'm no expert painter. This host is the first army I've ever "finished" and where I worked on what skill I have so far. My green stuff skills are lacking even more, and again, this is the army I learned on.
So starting out is my Lord on Daemonic Steed. Not a standard choice from what I've seen and a bit of a points sink but he looks mean and I like that in my army.








I had a spare Carnosaur from fantasy and thouht I'd pop a Lord on him. First thing I did was google to see if had been done before, and turns out or own Wraithlord did one back in Jan 2007. I have to give him some credit because his design really solidified what I had rolling around in my mind. And I love his painting skill tons better than my own...but I digress.









I wanted a pant scheme to really blend with the rest of the army. And make the steed look like he belonged to a Word Bearer. So his reds and white crest were ment to blend him in, almost as if he was the demon worshiped by the host, as the white horns was a continued motiff on the shouder pads and helmates of the entire army.


















The Lord is built from the front of a Chaos Terminator torso and some Terminator legs. The arms are regular CSM's elongated slightly to match his larger torso and legs, giving him a more "true-scale" look. Though I just wanted him to look bigger and badder.
His weapon is simply plasti-card on the staff from the Terminator Lord. Shoulder spikes are green stuff and I'm not real happy with the left shoulder. Though I love his right, simple spikes and plate design.
His cape is greed stuff as well and my second attempt at a cape ever.
His throne is also all green stuff with a chaos decoration on the back
The horns on his head are green stuff as well an were ment to accent the chest decoration, and adorning crest above his head as well.









The chain I used was some old jewlery of my wifes thatshe was tossing and since I have limted modeling skill, real chain was a much better choice. I also wanted a relaxed controled grip of the Lord, making you think: who leads who into battle?



























And the Host









These are some of the first Word Bearers I ever painted. The icon bearer is the first one I used green stuff for as well. I had spare parts except for his back so that was made of GS.


















My first Lord of the Host. My Dark Apostle leading his unit of CSM to to victory.









And my Terminator Lord, the one who took the other parts my Lord didn't need.









So there's the matching Host for my Daemonic Steed Lord. He'll see some combat, but only rarely as he's huge in size and gonna attract fire. The points are realy to much too. If I use him I use an Icon of Khorne and Demon Weapon. Compared to a DP, his WS is still lower, S is lower and only gets more attacks, unless I roll a 1...then bad news bears for me.


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

i like the idea and may have to do such a thing but i might use the manticor from the dark elves as my demonic steed


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

nice, I put my berserker lord on a bloodcrusher and that workedwell for a steed too.
I like the spikes and skulls on the dark apostle.
Also, for painting bleached bone skulls and horns, it really helps to coat them in brown wash.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Manticores, the old Gaulrach model, daemonic mounts, and anything else suitably point works well. As a cheating-but-easy route, take Archaeon and give his free hand a bolter. Chaos lord on steed? Done.

I like your termie lord; may I recommend a colouring thing for his melta? If you drybrush the barrel end black, and brown ink the yellow, you get a cool burnt effect. Google it or something, I'm bad at explaining, but it looks nice, and is easy.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Very nice idea, and looks cool. Interesting how you painted the 'soft' skin gold some places, it really _does_ make it look more deamonic.

Only thing I frown upon is the lack of highlights on the scales. My first impression of the model was a late-stage WIP.
I'd suggest you use a dark grey mixed with maybe a tinge of red to go with the deamonic look, but alternatively you can use the highlight as a contrast. k:


----------



## atrociousmass (May 20, 2014)

hi i was just wondering what is the steed your lord riding as i would like to use one for my dark elves


----------



## James littler (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice idea with the stead, and a very nice army.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

that is one awesome steed you are using o-o quite intimidating, and yes it would attract a lot of fire probably xD


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

atrociousmass said:


> hi i was just wondering what is the steed your lord riding as i would like to use one for my dark elves


It's the old metal Carnosaur from the WFB Lizardmen army.


----------

